# Starting To Get Eye



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

Just wondering if a rhome has red eyes from the start, or do they aquire them as they age, mine is about 4 inches and starting to get red eyes, was wondering if i got ripped off as it looks like a sanchezi, guy told me it was a diamond rhome, ill post pics in a bit


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

They develop them as they get bigger, right around 3-5" usually... We'll definitely need clear side shots in order to tell you if it's a sanchezi or rhombeus


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> They develop them as they get bigger, right around 3-5" usually... We'll definitely need clear side shots in order to tell you if it's a sanchezi or rhombeus


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

How do i post pics


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

[email protected]

If you e-mail them to me I will post them.


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

I emailer some photos to u


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Here they are. I am at a stand still it looks sanchezi to me. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

40 bucks


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats not to bad. He looks like a real nice Purple Sanchezi. I would talk to the guy you got it from about ID'ing piranha though lol.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Even if it was a rhom, who would sell a diamond for $40? Elmer's Aquarium (Monroeville, PA) was selling Sanchezi labeled as a rhom for $80!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice looking sanchezi








What size tank you got him in?

Do you have any tank shots?


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

Hes in my 30 gallon right now,i gotta find out how to post pics still. and 40 bucks is cheap but its the black rhom that i have been looking to add to my collection. but a sanchezi is cool too, im definitly going to have a talk with the guy though.


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

the only thing throwing me off is that his scutes are all in a row(uniform) unlike some pics i have been seeing of sanchezi that are all over the place.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Can you try and get a pic of the scutes?


----------



## kilbot (Sep 1, 2010)

That def is a sanchezi. They are active and usually nice finger chasers. Great fish even if thats not you were looking for


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If that is a rhom, it's got the most red on it's throat as I have ever seen on a rhom.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

Adamsdevil said:


> the only thing throwing me off is that his scutes are all in a row(uniform) unlike some pics i have been seeing of sanchezi that are all over the place.


Its 100% Sanchezi and from what I see when the pic is blown up, his scutes are irregular.


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

yup im going with sanchezi, did some pretty close examaning on him, his scutes are pretty irregular! theses only get to about 6-7 inches eh! hes problably older than the guy said he was to!still nice fish to look at! thanks yall for the input!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

How big is he? Also were are you from??


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

kilbot said:


> That def is a sanchezi. They are active and usually nice finger chasers. Great fish even if thats not you were looking for


That is definitely a sanchezi and he is rite about them being active. You may be happier with the sanchezi than a Rhom just with his attitude and activity level than a Rhom. I have had a lot of Rhoms and I have only had two that I was truly happy with. 40 is a good price for that fish also.


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

hes about 4 inches and very active, i live in windsor ontario, Canada eh!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I was kinda thinking you got him from Torsky's in Quelph lol.


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

If anyone is from around here and has a true serrasulmus rhombeus, that they want to sell let me know!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you getting rid of the Sanchezi then?


----------



## Adamsdevil (Dec 18, 2010)

nope! hes a lifer! ill put the rhom in my 55 if i ever get him


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

There is a member classifieds section here. Go in the canadian subforum and make a thread saying you are interested in a small rhombeus.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> That def is a sanchezi. They are active and usually nice finger chasers. Great fish even if thats not you were looking for


That is definitely a sanchezi and he is rite about them being active. You may be happier with the sanchezi than a Rhom just with his attitude and activity level than a Rhom. I have had a lot of Rhoms and I have only had two that I was truly happy with. 40 is a good price for that fish also.
[/quote]

I agree.... My purple sanch is the most active of all my p's. Nice fish.


----------

